# Buy, Sell & Swap Sites



## Chris c (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi All

I am sure that they all exist in Spain but Im specifically looking for Buy, Sell & Swap sites such as Ebay in Spain (Mojacar) but using the English Language.

Can anybody suggest links etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chris c said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am sure that they all exist in Spain but Im specifically looking for Buy, Sell & Swap sites such as Ebay in Spain (Mojacar) but using the English Language.
> 
> Can anybody suggest links etc.


there are lots on facebook.....


----------



## Chris c (Jun 10, 2013)

Ive mastered the internet Ive mastered sending emails

Facebook is one that I have not signed up to and would prefer not to use that medium but thank you for your response.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chris c said:


> Ive mastered the internet Ive mastered sending emails
> 
> Facebook is one that I have not signed up to and would prefer not to use that medium but thank you for your response.


ah well....

I don't know any English language ones, not that work anyway - I've seen a couple started in my area but facebook groups seem to work better for that kind of thing

maybe someone in your area will know of one though


----------

